
41 Things I've Learned By 40 - ssclafani
http://thomsinger.blogspot.com/2006/06/41-things-ive-learned-by-40.html
======
sambeau
I'm not normally one for these kind of lists but there is some real good
advice in here.

For the HN startup community I would draw attention to:

    
    
      39. Nothing produces results as much as taking action.
      37. People do business with people they know and like.
      25. You are a "brand". No matter what you do it effects your reputation.
      19. If you are not knowledgeable about wine...Don't fake it.
      16. Find a mentor.
      15. Be a mentor.
      18. Be-friend your competitors.
      13. You do not have to be smart to be successful. Tenacity trumps intelligence.
      10. Writing a book is hard work. Promoting a book is harder work.
    

and encourage you to read them as business (as well as personal) advice: read
You as 'Your company', 'Wine' as 'any technical subject', 'book' as
'App/Product'.

~~~
sage_joch
#13 reminds me of one of my favorite PG quotes:

"In most domains, talent is overrated compared to determination--partly
because it makes a better story, partly because it gives onlookers an excuse
for being lazy, and partly because after a while determination starts to look
like talent."

------
kls
It is funny, my personality traits align well with this article. I have given
out very similar advice to others from time to time. It is funny but
opportunity does really shine on those who have a positive outlook on life. I
was once told that I was naive for looking at the positive aspects of people
and not holding their flaws against them.

It was painful because it was part of an, I am dumping you speech from a woman
that I loved and who believed that I was always going to be a pipe dreaming
looser. She never believed in any of my ventures and thought that I was an
idiot who just did not get that there where crappy people out there.

No matter how hard I tried I could never convince her that it was a
philosophical view of the world and that while I knew there where negative
people, I had to be above it or would be consumed by it. Part of being above
it is assuming people are good natured until they prove you wrong. I have been
blessed with so much opportunity by believe that there where people like me.

The best advice I was ever given was right after this event by my grandfather
in which he told me, never compromise your values and never get jaded, once
you do, you start to repel good people and close the door on opportunity.

------
Getahobby
This post is old. And it doesn't matter one bit.

